# Bolivian rams and neons???



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

will these two species of fish mix...i have a 30 gallon tank plenty of plants, and a little bell cave, i wan tto get a pair of these fish to go along iwht my 10 neon tetras, and 2 amano shrimp can this be done???????


----------



## Chris267 (Jul 24, 2007)

Got Fish? said:


> will these two species of fish mix...i have a 30 gallon tank plenty of plants, and a little bell cave, i wan tto get a pair of these fish to go along iwht my 10 neon tetras, and 2 amano shrimp can this be done???????


I have a pair of Bolivian rams living quite happily with neons, cardinals and green neons, they never bother one another.


----------



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

hahaha that has just inspired me =P thanks...i think i'll try it =)


----------



## Chris267 (Jul 24, 2007)

Good luck! plenty of colour assured !!


----------



## FishScape (Jul 24, 2007)

You should be good with the bolivian ram and tetra mix. Bolivian rams are in my opinion one of the most non agressive dwarf chichlids out there. Just keep a close eye at first though to make sure no suspicious behavior is going on :thumbsup:


----------



## ILuvMyGoldBarb (Jul 15, 2006)

I've got 2 Bolivians in my 125 with Neons, Rummynoses, and Lemons. Not a problem at all.


----------



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

aight guys here's the update, i couldn't find any bolivian rams, os i bought a pair of golden german rams...they look really good, and once i get the tank's temperature up to around 80 fer, i know their color will enhance =) i'm excited this is my first time owning rams, maybe i'll be able to breed them lol my fingers are crossed, and thanks for the advice guys =)


----------



## KnaveTO (May 25, 2007)

I will caution you on Rams and other fish. They are one of the most docile of the cichlid family however once you have a spawning pair they are not so docile anymore after the eggs are laid. They should return to their normal quiet selves after the fry are bit older though.

As for the other times I currently have 2 females and 1 male GBR kept with Black Neon Tetras, Harlequin Rasboras and Metae Cories... only the cories have had a run in with the parents

Good Luck.


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

yeah when mine where breeding there was no fights everyonce and a while you would see a ram go after a cory and it speed off to the oppisite corner.


----------



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

bad news guys, one of my gold german ram got sukce dup in the filter....this is kinda weird as none of my neons have been yet...


----------



## klintman (Apr 25, 2007)

in a planted 75gal i have ;10 glowlight tetras, 12 mixed danios, 2 keyhole cichlids, and a bolivian. 

the bolivian only shows aggression if the other fish try to nibble on the same piece of food he is dining on. even then it is just a quick short dart to chase them away. german rams seem to share the same temperment so you should be fine. my male bolivian and the keyholes like to hang out peacefully together often.

KnaveTO brought up a valid issue about a spawning pair. make more cave areas if you have mixed sexes so they are not in competition for them. the tetras sould be ok if a ram pair mark out a spawning territory. it is more likely that the pair will turn aggression on the other rams because they like to hang out towards the bottom.


----------



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

would all ram information aplly to gold german rams as well....i can barely find any infop on these guys, and i wanna try to breed the pair i have =)


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I think gold and blue are roughly the same species


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Rams need a pretty high water quality, I think. Yours might have died before it got in the filter.


----------



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

yea i still have one remaining gold ram, and i just bought another....uhhhh i don't think my water quality is that bad, considering i'm housing 12 neon tetras which i hear are quite sensitive to the water quality.....but u never know, i proly test my water soon


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Neons vary, I think. Some say they are sensitive, but the first fish I ever had were neons, and I used them to cycle the tank. They didn't die until 9 months later when I did a bad water change.


----------



## greenleaf888 (Oct 8, 2006)

I have never had Bolivian rams, But I have had no issues to speak of with my 3 German blue rams and my 8 silver tip tetras.

I have a trio of German blue Rams two males and one female, which is admittedly a bad combination but I have had no serious issues in 5 months. The two males established dominance immediately and the dominant of the two has paired with the female, they frequently spawn uncontrollably. Normally the Dominant male will occasionally chase the other male, but does no harm. When my pair are about to spawn or have spawned, things heat up quite allot. My pair will attack the lone male quite aggressively if he gets too close and if they have laid egg's, they will defend them from anything. They are not aggressive to anything else though, including my 8 silver tip tetras unless they get a little too close to their eggs. But my tetras dwell in the top and mid section of the tank and they never show any interest in the eggs. 

They are a really neat, colorful fish though, quite owner responsive as well. When I put my hand in my tank, they gather around it and peck at it curiously. As for them being sensitive, I have found mine to be the opposite. Mine have survived many changes in the process of creating my first planted tank. They are a great dwarf cichilid in my opinion.

As for the gold Rams, I am fairly sure they are just a color variant of the German blue.


----------

